# Anyone suggest a soothing soup



## Guest (Nov 2, 2001)

I'm constantly in soo much pain. All foods seem to hurt so badly. I've tried avoiding all the so called trigger foods which doesn't leave me with much.Vegetables hurt, liquids hurt, dairy, wheat, fruit everything. Wondering if anyone knows of a good soothing soup that wouldn't cause gas and bloating.I suffer from major severe chronic constipation, so I can't eat anything binding, any starch, and definately no fiber as I have no motility left in my colon.


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

When I was very ill with a UC flare I made this soup (it does contain fibre but if put in food processor is quite gentle).I found the recipe in an IBS book.It's very nutritious.Cup of lentilsCarrot or asparagus or any veg you like (leave out veg if intolerant)Seasoning according to tasteWater (about 3 cups)Put lentils in pan with water & veg.Bring to boilFast boil 10 mins, add any seasoning & then simmer half an hour. Put in food processor until smooth


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

Forgot to say...if you soak the lentils overnight they're much more digestible. It's all to do with enzymes but don't ask me for technical or scientific details!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2001)

Jupiter199,Thanks, I'll give it a try and let you know how it goes.Really appreciate it.


----------



## sarren (Sep 9, 2000)

I am currently utilizing a cookbook named "The Natural Healing Cookbook" the author is Bessie Jo Tillman, MD (It is no longer being published, however I found mine at a library). This cookbook helps define which foods are easier for the body to digest (although she doesn't go into why) and has many recipes with easy to find foods - best of all the recipes are actually good. I am currently on a no-gluten, no-dairy, watch out and limit uncooked fruit and heavy meats diet. This cookbook has helped me with sauces and condiments so my foods aren't so repetitive.good cooking!


----------



## smurf1 (Oct 23, 2001)

Have you ever eaten Vietnamese?They have a beef noodle soup called Pho (pronounced Phuh) that uses rice noodles, spiced with something similar to Chinese 5 spices. The other ingredients, bean sprouts, onions, fresh basil leaves, and Jalepeno peepers are served on the side and can be added per your own tastes.This is a soup that I find very gentle on my stomach. The price is good too.Go to a Vietnamese restaurant and give it a try.


----------



## smurf1 (Oct 23, 2001)

Here is a simple soup that has few ingredients and no carbohydrates, thus reducing the chance of bothering your stomach. It takes 5 minutes to make.1. Make some beef broth from boullion or other method.2. Finely mix a raw egg in the blender and add it to the the broth at a full boil. 3. Let it cook for a minute or two to fully cook the egg(s) and spice with salt and pepper to taste.


----------

